# American Idol (Top 6) - 04/25/2012



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Who were _YOUR_ favorites tonight?

~Alan


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Holly knocked it out of the park on her last song... Performance of the night, and there were many great ones..


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Each contestant had at least one performance I enjoyed last night, except Phillip. Wouldn't surprise me if he left us tonight.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the judges need to stop it with the standing O's that seem to happen with one contestant every week - not fair to all the other good singers on the show. Especially when it's not even for the singer they felt was the best of the night.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I definitely thought Phillip did the worst this week with Elise not far behind. The others all did well and I finally, finally, finally heard not one, but 2 songs from Joshua that I liked. If I liked it, I suspect he's at the top of the bunch on the night.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*My thoughts:*

ROUND #1

*JESSICA:* Yeah, it's true that Rock is not her forte, but I LOVED the slow parts, and I thought she did pretty good on the Rocking parts... just not her usual greatness. Either way, I enjoyed it!

*SKYLAR:* I'm not a Skylar fan, but I've been impressed with her lately. I was not feeling this AT ALL!!!

*JOSHUA:* The performance seemed a little Las Vegas lounge act like, but I enjoyed it. I thought he did well...

*ELISE:* Not as good as "Whole Lotta Love," but I thought she did a GREAT job with it.

*PHILLIP:* I predicted he would sing this song, and he did a good job with it, but I wasn't really a fan... 

*HOLLIE:* Contrary to what the judges thought, I thought she killed it!

ROUND #2

*JESSICA:* I thought it was VERY beautiful... not that I'd expect anything less from Jessica!

*SKYLAR:* I heard this song for the first time only a matter of weeks ago... I had no feelings for it either way, but I did not care for Skylar's version... I even walked into the kitchen while it was on. It was WAY too nasally for me.

*JOSHUA:* Unlike the first song, I have no criticism for Joshua on this one. It was great!

*ELISE:* Blasphemous I know, but I don't really know many Jimi Hendrix songs, and I didn't recognize this one. I thought she did a good job, but I didn't really care for the song.

*PHILLIP:* I'm not a DMB fan... I like "Crash Into Me" (the only song I can think of off the top of my head that I even know from DMB) alright, and I think DM does a hilarious Ozzy Osbourne impersonation, but that's about it. I didn't know this song, and while I think he probably did a good job of the source material, it felt incredibly boring to me. 

*HOLLIE:* Anybody singing a Miley Cyrus song has a pretty low bar that they have to jump over. With that being said, I missed a certain amount of lack of perfection in the vocals that Miley brought. What I mean by that is, Hollie's voice is just so pretty, it kind of became a different song to me. Aside from that... I thought she did FANTASTIC!!

*FAVORITES OF THE NIGHT:* Hollie
*WORST OF THE NIGHT:* Skylar & Phillip
*BOTTOM THREE PREDICTION:* ??????, ???????, and ??????
*WHO'S GOING HOME?:* ???????????

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

DialIdol.com had some odd prediction stuff going on last night!

I checked the site after voting ended on the East Coast... and it showed these results (Green is safe... orange is too close to call):


Joshua
Phillip
Hollie
Jessica
Elise
Skylar

I then checked later once voting was halfway over on the West Coast, and it showed (the same thing as now):


Hollie
Phillip
Joshua
Jessica
Skylar
Elise

Weird stuff....

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Weird stuff....


Not sure if it has anything to do with it, but VFTW endorsed Phillip.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> Not sure if it has anything to do with it, but VFTW endorsed Phillip.


Yeah... I mentioned that a couple of weeks ago.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Good show by everyone.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I think Phillip will go tonight .


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

waynebtx said:


> I think Phillip will go tonight .


I still expect him to go farther...

Off-topic (but the reason for my post), but I just noticed where you're from... I think some of my family lived in Kingsville for a while. 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> I think Phillip will go tonight .


Hope not ... we don't need another "_Pia Moment"_.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Hope not ... we don't need another "_Pia Moment"_.


As much as I'm rooting for Phillip to at least get to the Top 3, I _REALLY_ wouldn't compare the two! :eek2:

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Finally!


I was sad... but I expected it!

While I was glad that he was out of the running for the finale, I don't think I ever stated for the record last week that I was sad when Colton went home.

Quite frankly... I don't want any of them to go, but tis the nature of the competition!

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I respect that, Alan.

Hopefully, DMB  goes next. Poor Hollie keeps staying in the bottom.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I really like Philip but when he sings sometimes he looks constipated and I fear that the giant vein on his forehead will burst.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I really like Philip but when he sings sometimes he looks constipated and I fear that the giant vein on his forehead will burst.


I noticed he wasn't in the Ford commercial. Also surprised he wasn't bottom three based on Wednesday night.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> I noticed he wasn't in the Ford commercial. Also surprised he wasn't bottom three based on Wednesday night.


Jimmy passed a comment that Philip has not been feeling well, and the contestants joked about him faking illness, but I guess he must have been ill enough not to attend the shoot. (I honestly didn't notice, as I always fast forward through the Ford commercial in the show!)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Once I heard Phillip was sick, I was more willing to give him a pass. Explains (to me) a lot of what I was feeling when listening to him sing.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I respect that, Alan.
> 
> Hopefully, DMB  goes next. Poor Hollie keeps staying in the bottom.


I like Hollie a lot, but she struggles on stage. While I (at this moment) expect her to go next, I'd like to see her have another great night and slide by Skylar.



Drew2k said:


> I really like Philip but when he sings sometimes he looks constipated and I fear that the giant vein on his forehead will burst.


I've always said that when a person is singing an emotional song, I want them to show it in their face. I like to see the pain there.... look like they're having a bowel movement.

Phillip takes it a little too far... LOL!!! 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> As much as I'm rooting for Phillip to at least get to the Top 3, I _REALLY_ wouldn't compare the two! :eek2:
> 
> ~Alan


... now you see, that's *your* opinion, now ain't it?

In* my* personal opinion, if he gets ousted ahead of _Hollie, Skylar_ or _Elise_, that constitutes a _"Pia Moment"._


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> I noticed he wasn't in the Ford commercial. Also surprised he wasn't bottom three based on Wednesday night.


I was nervous about him last night due to his performances, but the bottom three came out pretty much like I expected it to.

As for the Ford commercial... I thought that was odd too. However, I also thought it was odd that he was only partly in the Ford Music Video last week. You probably didn't notice, but while he was in the section of the video where the contestants were stargazing, he did not play one of the stars.



Drew2k said:


> Jimmy passed a comment that Philip has not been feeling well, and the contestants joked about him faking illness, but I guess he must have been ill enough not to attend the shoot. (I honestly didn't notice, as I always fast forward through the Ford commercial in the show!)


I thought they were joking around with him... not a surprise given that I know he hates photo shoots and that kind of thing... but apparently, they were only partially joking...

I used to enjoy the music in the Ford videos... but now it's so generic and bland I don't. I do enjoy seeing the ideas for the videos though. I thought the frog Elise had last night was cute.

WFXL FOX 31 (or as Phillip calls it... FOX thirty onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne) held a viewing party at Lee County High School last night, and they interviewed Phillip's sister LaDonna Urick right before Phillip and Skylar stood for the moment of truth, but she didn't mention anything about his health problems... then again, that was before Jimmy's comments, so I guess she didn't think about it. It would have been nice to know if it was more kidney stones, or if it was his intestines again.

A couple of other notes related to my statement above:

His other sister is in a band with his brother-in-law Ben. The video sounded horrible, so I couldn't tell anything.

A couple of his other relatives were on last night, and the one who said he's coming to Hollywood next week... well, let's just say Country is coming to town! 



Doug Brott said:


> Once I heard Phillip was sick, I was more willing to give him a pass. Explains (to me) a lot of what I was feeling when listening to him sing.


Though the first song was right in his wheelhouse, I don't believe it was the right choice. Bucky Covington did a fair job of it back in Season Five, and Mark Sailing's performance on "Glee" last year is probably still fresh in people's mind. It was just alright...

Then you have the second song... I could barely understand what he was saying. I stated I didn't know the song, and I realized later I did. If you're going to do only an "alright" song your first time around, you need to kill it on the second, and he didn't... at least not in the positive sense.

Plus, when Tony Lucca from "The Voice" had some fun with the criticisms he'd been getting (pretty much all from Christina), he managed to turn it into a "WIN." Phillip didn't do that.... hopefully he will be step it up next week!

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> ... now you see, that's *your* opinion, now ain't it?
> 
> In* my* personal opinion, if he gets ousted ahead of _Hollie, Skylar_ or _Elise_, that constitutes a _"Pia Moment"._


It's *my* opinion.

If you're referring to the fact that he's never been in the Bottom Three and is a front runner, I see your point.

However, Jessica is probably the only "Pia Moment" worthy person in my mind. Joshua hasn't been consistent enough onstage, or else I'd include him.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> [...] However, Jessica is probably the only "Pia Moment" worthy person in my mind. *Joshua hasn't been consistent enough onstage*, or else I'd include him.
> 
> ~Alan


:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


Sorry... he's one of my favorites, but it's true!

Plus, regardless of my thoughts about him, for every person I know who likes him, there's an equal amount who can't stand him. I'm afraid that might hurt him.

Randy predicted the Top Three to be Jessica, Phillip, Skylar, and Joshua possibly knocking out Skylar for the Top Three. Skylar's been in the Bottom Three twice, whereas Joshua has only been once, but I think it's a possibility. I'd like to see him in the Top Three, but I just don't know how possible that would be.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Sorry... he's one of my favorites, but it's true!
> 
> Plus, regardless of my thoughts about him, for every person I know who likes him, there's an equal amount who can't stand him. I'm afraid that might hurt him.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's *not* true, but we can dispense with the back 'n forth.

I have three favorites ..._ Joshua, Jessica_ and _Phillip_.

I don't really care which one of them wins. Simply stated, anyone else taking the crown means that the best did not triumph ... the mediocre did, as they have seven out of eleven seasons.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Actually, it's *not* true, but we can dispense with the back 'n forth.


Okay.... it's true to me and many people I know. We'll split the difference. 



Henry said:


> I have three favorites ..._ Joshua, Jessica_ and _Phillip_.
> 
> I don't really care which one of them wins. Simply stated, anyone else taking the crown means that the best did not triumph ... the mediocre did, as they have seven out of eleven seasons.


Vocally, I like Hollie better than Phillip, but she shows too many weaknesses on stage. Years from now, I think she has the potential to be AMAZING, but at this point, I put Phillip ahead of her, so my Top Three is yours as well.

However, as much as I'm rooting for Phillip, Joshua is a natural compared to him, so even though *I* have problems with Joshua's consistency, he probably deserves to beat PP for the Top 2. That being said, I would be fine with it either way. I do feel that Jessica should win it though... I don't feel it would be fair otherwise.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in *brown:*



Alan Gordon said:


> [...] Vocally, I like Hollie better than Phillip, but she shows too many weaknesses on stage. Years from now, I think she has the potential to be AMAZING, but at this point, I put Phillip ahead of her, so my Top Three is yours as well.
> 
> *Vocally,Hollie is the weakest of the remaining singers. She shows her limits every time she appears. She was an early favorite of mine, but it proved to be her most consistent attribute, and I wish she would drop the American accent.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I love Hollie but I agree with you, she is weak with her stage presence but that will change. She will be going on tour and that should help her alot. Personally, with strength of voice, she is up there with Jessica but without being a natural on stage like Jessica, she lacks the "Wow" effect. Id like to see her stick around another week or so. I give her a lot of credit for her courage in standing up to some not so nice judge reviews. I know at 18 years of age, i would have run off the stage..LOL


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

MrDad0330 said:


> I love Hollie but I agree with you, she is weak with her stage presence but that will change. She will be going on tour and that should help her alot. Personally, with strength of voice, she is up there with Jessica but without being a natural on stage like Jessica, she lacks the "Wow" effect. Id like to see her stick around another week or so. I give her a lot of credit for her courage in standing up to some not so nice judge reviews. I know at 18 years of age, i would have run off the stage..LOL


I agree with your take on _Hollie_. She'll be alright in short order, but unfortunately, all of the things that are in store for her come after the competition ends. I really wish her well. She's been beaten by the judges to the point that I have to wonder if_ Hollie_ hasn't contemplated calling it a day and walking off the set. She won't do it of course, but the thought might have crossed her mind. I heard her use her Brittish accent the other night (during a weak moment, no doubt). I really like it.

_Jessica_, OTOH, is already an accomplished singer and actress (I guess it's what "stage presence" is called). If we don't have another _Pia Moment_ this season, she's going to give _Joshua_ a run for his money. Her slow vibrato is a gift I could listen to forever.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry, I totally agree. Ive always loved Hollie, maybe I am jus a sucker for a cute lil blonde..but she is a sweetheart and I admire her courage to face adversity. Jessica, OTOH has the "it" factor. The ONLY thing I felt would hold her back was her age. I dont think anyone as young has won AI but if she doesn't, it would only be that the young girls voting may favor a guy...but, she is one of those "youngins" and may get their vote. She is the most accomplished singer/performer this year...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Vocally,Hollie is the weakest of the remaining singers. She shows her limits every time she appears. She was an early favorite of mine, but it proved to be her most consistent attribute, and I wish she would drop the American accent.


Uhhh.... Hollie has an American accent?! I've never heard it! The combination of her British/Texas accent makes her sound Australian (LOVED when Elise agreed with me the other night... LOL!!), but NEVER like an American.

Everybody left has a weakness in my mind. Hollie's is that while singing comes so natural to Jessica, Hollie is constantly thinking about it. With more experience, she could be a force to be reckoned with...



Henry said:


> I do not agree with you that Joshua has been inconsistent ... the opposite is true.


Joshua has overdone it multiple times this year. He needs to know when hold 'em, know when to fold 'em, know when to walk away, and know when to run.

He was born to sing, but he needs to keep in mind that sometimes, a little goes a long way!

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

The Top 5 theme will be "British Week"!

~Alan


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

My favorites of the season are Elise, Holly, and Colton. I don't/didn't think any would/will win, but they're the ones I'd be most interested in listening to after the show is over. I liked Philip and Jessica early on, but neither have impressed me much in several shows. 

With Philip I feel like I'm seeing the same schtick over and over. At first I enjoyed seeing the happy guy up there singing away fully engaged in the music. After enough weeks of it, it seems almost Adam Sandlerish to me at times. I think he desperately needs to be singing his own music for it to work. 

I don't feel any emotion from Jessica's performances. I used to love them. I honestly don't know what happened. 

Joshua is a great singer, no doubt, but he's just not my cup of tea. 

Skylar has a great future. When she sings in a soft key it's beautiful, but it falls apart a bit when she tries to belt it out loud - try as she might, she can't go where Kelly Clarkson can, her voice just doesn't allow it. Surprisingly this did not happen when she was singing the Queen song - I thought for sure the rock genre would translate to a shout-fest but she did great.

I think Hollie has the most potential. At times, she's doing Celine Dion quality vocals. Once the songs are over and she's just being Hollie, she's just ... such a teenager! Can't knock her for being her age, but that voice of hers will be something amazing once she matures into an adult. Going on tour will be excellent experience for her. The Climb was perfect - it's a young girl's anthem, but still allowed her voice to shine through. Way, way better than the original.

I like Elise because she has so much flavor and character in her voice. When that's paired up with the right song, it's a real treat. Consistency's definitely been a problem.  I don't think she speaks much to the younger crowd.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in *brown*:



Alan Gordon said:


> Uhhh.... Hollie has an American accent?! I've never heard it! The combination of her British/Texas accent makes her sound Australian (LOVED when Elise agreed with me the other night... LOL!!), but NEVER like an American.
> 
> *I like to wear my headset when I watch AI ... American accent!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

MrDad0330 said:


> Henry, I totally agree. Ive always loved Hollie, maybe I am jus a sucker for a cute lil blonde..but she is a sweetheart and I admire her courage to face adversity. Jessica, OTOH has the "it" factor. The ONLY thing I felt would hold her back was her age. I dont think anyone as young has won AI but if she doesn't, it would only be that the young girls voting may favor a guy...but, she is one of those "youngins" and may get their vote. She is the most accomplished singer/performer this year...


Hollie's going to do just fine, _Dad_. Too bad she hasn't a chance to win this season. She's a brave girl and a good singer. Once things fall into place for her, she'll be a GREAT singer. (That makes it two suckers for the little British blond.)

_Jessica_ will need a competent Producer to help her select songs that broaden her appeal, win or lose AI. She was somewhat put down by one of the judges who said that her song selections were too old for a 16-year-old. I say "somewhat" because I'm sure that the judge liked what she was doing and just wanted to help her get those teenybopper votes. I love her vibrato to the point of distraction. I will be buying her and _Joshua's_ CDs.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

djrobx said:


> My favorites of the season are Elise, Holly, and Colton. I don't/didn't think any would/will win, but they're the ones I'd be most interested in listening to after the show is over. I liked Philip and Jessica early on, but neither have impressed me much in several shows.
> 
> With Philip I feel like I'm seeing the same schtick over and over. At first I enjoyed seeing the happy guy up there singing away fully engaged in the music. After enough weeks of it, it seems almost Adam Sandlerish to me at times. I think he desperately needs to be singing his own music for it to work.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like _Phillip_ but don't know if I'll be buying any of his releases. He's one of those that you only really enjoy when you can see him. I know some people liken him to _DM_, but truth be told, he reminds me of _Satchmo_. You can't help but like those clenched teeth. Yes he has a schtick like any other performer - I like it much more than _Colton's Anthony Newley _tongue thing.

I liked _Elise_, but never had any use for _Colton_. _Skylar_ was one of my favorites during the first few weeks, but then ... well, I don't know what she did to lose it for me. I just couldn't get the "AllCountryWomenHaveThinLips" picture out of my mind. It's untrue of course.

I too see great potential in _Hollie ..._ it's just a matter of time.

_Joshua_ and _Jessica_ reign supreme in our household. They can sing anything. They have unique styles and sounds. If AI had room for two champions, they would make excellent candidates.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

The Set List revealed:



Spoiler



*'60s:*
"Ain't Too Proud to Beg," The Temptations
"The Letter," The Box Tops
"Proud Mary," Tina Turner
"Fortunate Son," Credence Clearwater Revival
"River Deep, Mountain High," Ike and Tina Turner

*British Pop:*
"To Love Somebody," The Bee Gees
"Time of the Season," The Zombies
"Bleeding Love," Leona Lewis
"You Are So Beautiful," Joe Cocker
"You Don't Have to Love Me," Dusty Springfield

*Duet/Trio:*
"Higher and Higher," Jackie Wilson
"You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling," The Righteous Brothers



~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> The Set List revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Like Taylor Hicks in the Season 5 "top 3" round, I guess Phillip is finally planning to channel Joe Cocker, with _The Letter_ and _You Are So Beautiful._


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Like Taylor Hicks in the Season 5 "top 3" round, I guess Phillip is finally planning to channel Joe Cocker, with _The Letter_ and _You Are So Beautiful._


Yeah... I think Phillip's song choices are pretty easy to figure out in both rounds... then again, I was almost positive that Skylar would be doing "Crazy Little Thing Called Love" last week, and Joshua did that, so it could be misleading, but I figure our suspicions are correct!

I'd LOVE to hear Jessica sing


Spoiler



"Bleeding Love"


 in the British week round, but I think Joshua, Hollie, and even Skylar could pick it, so you never know...

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Yeah... I think Phillip's song choices are pretty easy to figure out in both rounds...


That singer is such an obvious choice for him, I thought he would have done at least _one_ of his hits by now. I wouldn't be surprised if the truth is he's personally not a fan, but someone put a gun to his head and said those songs may be his only chance to survive this week.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> That singer is such an obvious choice for him, I thought he would have done at least _one_ of his hits by now. I wouldn't be surprised if the truth is he's personally not a fan, but someone put a gun to his head and said those songs may be his only chance to survive this week.


I don't really see that being the case...



Spoiler



BTW, I re-read your statement earlier, and realized I misread something. My money is sorta on Phillip doing CCR during 60's round.



~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I re-read your statement earlier, and realized I misread something. My money is sorta on Phillip doing CCR during 60's round.





Spoiler



Could be, but Cocker did have a big hit with his cover of _The Letter_, IIRC.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Could be, but Cocker did have a big hit with his cover of _The Letter_, IIRC.


Why don't you two get a room. :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't care for most of the first set of songs. Seems like they always come up on show after show. Now I can't get that one song out of my head ... DAMN! 

The second set is better ... but not by much.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry said:


> Why don't you two get a room. :lol:


We did! :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> We did! :lol:


!rolling


----------

